# αν δείτε αγριουγούρουνο - απλώς ακολουθήστε τις οδηγίες



## antongoun (Apr 25, 2021)

Ας γνωρίζουμε από πριν κάποιες _απλές _κινήσεις...

"Αν τελικά νιώσει απειλή το αγριογούρουνο και επιτεθεί τότε καθώς τρέχει καταπάνω μας, πηδάμε εκτός πεδίου του ένα δευτερόλεπτο πριν μας χτυπήσει και στη συνέχεια προσπαθούμε να σκαρφαλώσουμε πάνω σε ένα δέντρο ή πάνω σε ένα αυτοκίνητο". 



Αλλά γενικά μην ανησυχείτε, γιατί "Το συγκεκριμένο ζώο απλά συλλέγει την τροφή του. Αυτή την εποχή που μένουμε τις περισσότερες ώρες στο σπίτι μας λόγο [sic] καραντίνας, δεν θα έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα".


[περισσότερα εδώ.]


----------



## Earion (Apr 25, 2021)

Βάλε και το υπόλοιπο, γιατί έχει σημασία:

Πρέπει όμως να δώσουμε *μεγάλη προσοχή στην τυχόν κίνηση των αγριογούρουνων στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος για την αποφυγή ατυχημάτων. *Στο διπλανό βίντεο έχουμε στιγμιότυπο από την επίσκεψη ενός νεαρού αγριογούρουνου στην περιοχή Αγίας Μαρίνας Νέας Μάκρης.

*Η αρμόδια υπηρεσία είναι το Δασαρχείο Πεντέλης* το οποίο μας ενημέρωσε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα αγριογούρουνα κατέβηκαν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα από την Πάρνηθα και εμφανίζονται πλεόν και κοντά σε δασικές εκτάσεις του Διονύσου και της Κηφισιάς.


----------



## SBE (Apr 25, 2021)

Δηλαδή αν δείτε αγριογούρουνο, βγάλτε τον Ράμπο που έχετε μέσα σας.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 25, 2021)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή αν δείτε αγριογούρουνο, βγάλτε τον Ράμπο που έχετε μέσα σας.


Ναι, απλά πραγματάκια. Χρονομετρώ-πηδώ-σκαρφαλώνω-σώθηκα. 

Αυτές τις μέρες τριγυρνούν στη γειτονιά μου (Πεντέλη) και έχουμε τέτοιες συζητήσεις. :)


----------



## cougr (Apr 26, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Ναι, απλά πραγματάκια. Χρονομετρώ-πηδώ-σκαρφαλώνω-σώθηκα.




Εγώ πάντως δεν θα σωνόμουν με τίποτα. Ίσως τα κατάφερνα μέχρι την χρονομέτρηση ( κι αυτό με το ζόρι).


----------

